# PCs resolve to old IPs



## tgboy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello,
We have Windows XP client PCs and Window Server 2003 Servers. There is this problem I am facing. Before joining a computer A to the domain I can ping to Computer B (which i changed from old ip to new ip). After I join to the domain, i can no longer ping to the computer B, it tries to ping to the old IP instead. We have a WINS setting and DNS settings configured on these PCs.
After joining the domain, I changed the DNS ip provided to me by the System administrator and used an IP of a server which i found using WireShark. When I did that and pinged computer B , the computer A was able to ping to it successfully when it was on the domain.
Before I speak to the system administrator about this issue, i wanted to asked what exactly is causing this problem. We are in a network of 200+ PCs. This happens to all pcs. If i ping from any PC to any PC which have there IPs changed face this problem. It resolves to the old IP.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

After joining the domain you change the DNS server? That doesn't make any sense. The DHCP scope should be configured to to hand out the DNS IP for your DNS server on your network. Why is there a need for "old IP's" and "new IP's'? Are these old and new IP's on the same or different subnets?


----------

